# Breaking OCD



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if OCD is related to DP/DR? I just thought that maybe I can take a look at the OCD things I do and try to break them. Maybe if I can get over my ocd issues it could help my DP?

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

i had OCD ages 10-14. it might explain the obsessive worrying


----------

